# Finally Arrived!!!!



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

My 695SR finally arrived after 5 months!!!

Matte Black with Red trim!!!

Hopefully it will be done by the end of the week. From the looks of it, not a easy install!!!


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Wow. Looks great. Post pics when done.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

SEXY. need better camera!


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

One more teaser pic!!!


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Beautiful! Nice ride JimmyORCA! I have the same paint scheme only glossy. You will love it! Stick with the Campagnolo gear, it's the best stuff out there. I became a convert in 2001 and have not looked back. In fact, I just bought 2010 Chorus for a 2003 KX Light I stole off of Ebay last year. 

I think the 695 is so sexy in the black/red color scheme! Enjoy and keep the picks coming.


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, this matte black is a nice one! Our team has couple of black glossy 695 and like Chris said, you will love it.


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm diggin' the new handlebar, too, since it was purchased sight unseen. 

Congrats!


----------



## twigseattle (Sep 10, 2009)

Is that the normal faceplate on the CStem?
Is it matte alum or UD carbon?
I have never seen it from the front angle.

I must admit the stem is a hard part of this bike for me to love


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

twigseattle said:


> Is that the normal faceplate on the CStem?
> Is it matte alum or UD carbon?
> I have never seen it from the front angle.
> 
> I must admit the stem is a hard part of this bike for me to love



me too in the begining, but there are so many options: change the angle and make it 100 mm longer or shorter (for ex: 100-110 mm / 90-100 mm). 160 gr all up.....
you'll get use to it, same about the fat tubbing, you get to like it.
but once you ride it, you certainely like it a lot.....


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

I've had my eye on the 695 and would love to get one. Just need to get the ok from the wife!
Make sure to post pics when the build is complete.


----------



## Todd Smith (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice! The SR model in matte black is virtually impossible to get in the states.....I'm assuming you are not in the US?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I got mine shipped from a dealer in the States.


----------



## Todd Smith (Feb 24, 2011)

May i ask which one? Thx.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Clive from Glorycycles!!!


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

As the build keeps going!!!

Look Zed 2 with Rotor Chainrings.


----------



## Todd Smith (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Brake system!!!

EEBRAKES


----------



## twigseattle (Sep 10, 2009)

I object to you running compact rings on this bike.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I am a beginning road biker. When I hopefully improve then I can upgrade to standard rings.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

*A little more!!*

A little more!!


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

Love it. Love it. Love it.


----------



## Todd Smith (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey, you cant just stop posting photos of this machine! You have to be closed to finished with the build.....more photos please!


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Still working on some details in the fit. Will have more pics when its complete and clean!!!


----------



## slimshady (Dec 4, 2010)

very tasty.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Beautiful bike Jimmy! 695 is not in the cards for me this. Maybe next year.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Stem is hideous. Hasn't Look tried this once before and they pulled it because it failed constantly? Ergostem.


----------



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

Jimmy, can you please comment on the shifting as soon as you're done with build?


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Jimmy 

Awsome ride! going to look great out on the road 

Are they the latest Handle bars from look? They dont look as loud as last years design looking forward to the finished photos 

Those brakes look amazing are they much better thatn the campy ones or is it just a weight saving??

Twiggy 

"The Look bike club" on Face Book


----------

